# Temporary home



## Danielle Mckay (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi, I'm wondering if someone could help. We have two cats who are sisters and are 1 year and 5 Month. We have had them since they were 8 weeks old (my birthday gift). We love them dearly. However I have a new baby currently 4 month and since he's been born he's had symptoms of allergies. We've tired everything else e.g his milk, wash powder etc but the gp's still think it's our cats. The only way to know is to remove them from our home for a good 8 to 12 weeks. Can anyone point us to somewhere or someone who could possibly look after our fur babies on temporary basis for us to see if our little ones symptoms improve. If they do we will have to then reluctantly look into permanently rehoming them as of course our baby's wellbeing comes first. 

Many thanks 
Danielle


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Have you considered a good cattery?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Danielle Mckay 
Have the Gp's tried an allergy test? There are so many allergens, they can test for several including cats.


----------



## Danielle Mckay (Jan 3, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Danielle Mckay
> Have the Gp's tried an allergy test? There are so many allergens, they can test for several including cats.


No they havnt done that we have considered doing this first tbh. But my gp's won't refer they are useless.


----------



## Danielle Mckay (Jan 3, 2018)

moggie14 said:


> Have you considered a good cattery?


No I havnt actually is there any you'd recommend?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Where do you live Danielle? There might be forum members who could help


----------



## Danielle Mckay (Jan 3, 2018)

moggie14 said:


> Where do you live Danielle? There might be forum members who could help


I live in Woodhouse in Sheffield South Yorkshire.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Danielle Mckay

Maybe make a post asking about a recommended cat board facility in the cat chat section, as it gets more views.
I think there is a member who has a cattery in possibly Derbyshire.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2018)

I can reccomend a cattery near birmingham but I think it's about a 2 hour drive..


----------

